# Trouble mount 5TB WINSYS (winchestor)



## xdevaux (Jan 31, 2009)

da1: <WINSYS SA4578 347A> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da1: 100.000MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing Enabled
da1: 5243469MB (10738624512 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 668448C)
da2 at ahd1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da2: <IBM-ESXS MAT3073NC     FN B414> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-4 device
da2: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz DT, offset 127, 16bit)
da2: Command Queueing Enabled
da2: 70006MB (143374000 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 8924C)
da3 at ahd1 bus 0 target 1 lun 0
da3: <IBM-ESXS MAT3073NC     FN B414> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-4 device
da3: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz DT, offset 127, 16bit)
da3: Command Queueing Enabled
da3: 70006MB (143374000 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 8924C)

here is what my dmesg look like.
thanks you for all of those that help
the problem is I have a windows fileserver I want to use freebsd 
as my fileserver I have 5TB with raid3
the problem is from some reason UFS of UFS2 wont let me mount more the 1024 gigs on each partition. and i keep getting this either GEO in fdisk. its saying the cyclinder and sector and headers are incorrect. please much appreciated.


----------



## Djn (Jan 31, 2009)

The cylinder/sector/header error is usually not a problem, since whatever workaround it automatically does works fine.

What's more interesting is the errors you get later on.
Does newfs seem to work fine when you're formatting a larger partition?
Does mount give any errors, or does it silently fail? Hang?

Also, which FreeBSD version is this?


----------



## xdevaux (Feb 2, 2009)

I just went with the zfs on freebsd and everything works out swell thank you.


----------

